# I love you / I like you



## smiley

how would i say "i love you" in french to my boyfriend?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also the following discussions:
je t'aime / je t'aime bien
je t'adore / je t'aime / je t'aime beaucoup
aimer / adorer
je t'adore


----------



## Rubns

you have to tell him : je t'aime


----------



## trackstar1506

actually its more of Je t'adore.  Je t'aime is I like you.  Which if its your boyfriend, is probably the thing you should be saying anyways.


----------



## VenusEnvy

trackstar1506 said:
			
		

> actually its more of Je t'adore.  Je t'aime is I like you.


Je t'aime translates to "I love you". While the literal translation is not right on target, it carries the same meaning. […]


			
				traskstar said:
			
		

> Which if its your boyfriend, is probably the thing you should be saying anyways.


What's up with this comment?


----------



## trackstar1506

Sorry about that, it was more of a comment towards my friends than anyone on here.  I am tired of all of my friends who have been dating for about a month saying "I love you".  and acting like the world would end if they broke up.  Just a little frustration, sorry once again.


----------



## Erys

I used to be confused about this - however I asked my french friend and she said:

'aimer' can mean 'to like' when used for things, rather than people. Je t'aime when said to a person usually means 'I love you'...but you would say 'Je t'adore' to your parent/good friend/sibling. Je t'aime said to someone whom you're not romantically in love with means 'I like you'.

It's all a lot fuzzier than that, I think. Hope that was clear.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Je t'aime said to someone whom you're not romantically in love with means 'I like you'.


We French never say_ je t'aime _to someone we're not extremely close to, Erys, - not unless we're lying, of course.

_I like you = je t'aime bien / je t'adore_
_I love you = je t'aime_

[…]


----------



## Nath0811

Egueule tu me sors les mots de la bouche. 

We never say je t'aime like English-speaking people say I love you. Je t'aime alone is really to your significant other - and perhaps (hopefully) to your sibblings, parents and children.

For the regular, affectionate I love you, like Egueule suggested, you say je t'aime bien, je t'aime beaucoup, or in slang je te kiffe!  

Ps I was really surprised the day one of my co-worker told me I love you - I thought she had a crush on me or something!!  Easier said in English than in French.


----------



## bryona

egueule said:
			
		

> We French never say_ je t'aime _to someone we're not extremely close to, Erys, - not unless we're lying, of course.
> 
> _I like you = je t'aime bien / je t'adore_
> _I love you = je t'aime_


 
You can say "Je t'adore" for I like you? I thought "adorer" was reserved for romance. I checked the other related threads, and I don't see another reference to "adorer" being used this way. (Maybe I wasn't reading carefully enough...)


----------



## Cath.S.

> You can say "Je t'adore" for I like you?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Hello

How do you tell someone you like them...? If i say je t'aime, that seems as if it is in a love kind of way when i just want to say i like you... i hang round you becaus i like you... that kind of contex!!! but it happens to be to a male, so i dont want there to be any confusion!!!


----------



## scriptis

To your girlfriend, you say I love you = *je t'aime*

to a friend you say I like you = *je t'aime bien* or *je t'apprécie beaucoup*


----------



## fungetwanger

hello! i really dont know why i havent joined these forums earlier, i have so many questions and no one to ask!
i dont understand how to differentiate like and love in french.
aimer = to like, yeh?
but je t'aime = i love you

so for example how do you know when someones saying they like someone, or they love someone
eg
"i *like him*, hes a nice enough lad, but i dont think i* love him*, and im certainly not *in love with him*"

and is therefore, "to be in love" (which in my eyes, in english, is very different from just "to love") = être amoureux de qqn
and where does adorer come into it?
and is aimer bien = like a lot... it all looks pretty simple when ur just talking about objects but becomes important when u start talking about people!

thankyou

[…]


----------



## nichec

Hello:
I'm really sorry I can't help much since my French is limited.

But I do know that ( from my French friend ) when you say" Je t'aime beaucoup" It means I love you a lot, but as a friend only . It really shocked me when my friend first explained this to me, because if he didn't tell me that, I would have thought that it means " I love you deeply ( in a romantic way ) "

Cheers,N


----------



## scandalously in love

Me too, I'm not a native speaker... but this is what I think:


je t'aime = I love you (very strong, but may or may not be romantic. )

je t'aime beaucoup = I love you a lot (same, but slightly less strong... it's like the more qualifying words you add on to je t'aime, the less impact it has...)

(both these sentences, just like in english, could be romantic or not. A child could for instance say it to his parents. However, I think that if a guy said this to a girl, you would take it in a romantic sense.)

je t'aime bien = I like you (a lot) (in a friendship, caring kind of way) 
je t'aime fort 

adorer = I think this is just a expression to stress the extreme, as is used more with generalizations, rather than a specific person.

ie. j'adore le chocolat. J'adore les chats. 

edit:  after scanning previous posts, you _can _also use adorer in connection with a person, but its still not as strong as _je t'aime._


For your sample sentence, I think you would write:

_Je l'aime bien, il est très sympa, mais je ne pense pas que je suis amoreuse de lui._ 

But I don't know how you would say "love him" without awkwardly repeating "aime" twice... 

Please someone correct my errors!


----------



## pepenounours

Quote:
You can say "Je t'adore" for I like you?  
Yes you can, but be careful, an American might reply "Shut the door yourself!" 

But aside from this is there an expression in Fench like: "Je te vieux bien." equivalent to (Italian: "Ti voglio bene.") I thought I had heard or read that a while ago.
pepenounours
pepenounours


----------



## **ellie**

I doubt "je te veux bien" exists, I asked it lots of times to some french friends and they all said it doesn't exist! I think you can just say, Je t'aime bien, or maybe, what the french form for : I care of you..?


----------



## danfitzgerald

I need to add "I love you" in French into a new song.  I first used "Je t'aime" then ran across "Je vous aime."  Is it okay to have the singer sing "Je vous aime"  ??

Thanks.


----------



## Fragga

It's okay, but it's more "poetic", you wouldn't use the polite form to tell to someone that you love him/her. Of course if he loves more than one person "je vous aime" is what you should use.


----------



## Amityville

Je t'aime ......bien

Like "I love you .....in that hat".


----------



## bernik

trackstar1506: _" actually its more of Je t'adore. Je t'aime is I like you "_

I think "I love you" can be translated as both je t'aime or je t'adore, depending on the context.
je t'adore = I love you, you are great, you are a darling
je vous aime = I love you, will you marry me ?

But "je vous aime" is mainly used in poems and recent songs. You rarely say "I love you" or "je t'aime" to the person you love, except if you say it in a foreign language. However, if you are English, and in the process of hugging your girlfriend, I think you can say "Hmm! I looooove you!", very much as you would say: "Hmm! I looooove that onion soup !". In that case, the equivalent french expression will not do. The problem is that you cannot put as much accentuation in "aime" as in "love". It is always a short vowel in "aime", and you can not stretch it out. So you have to find other verbs. Like adorer, for example: hmm! ch't'adoooore !

Sometimes, it may happen that a man will make a "déclaration d'amour" to a young girl who was not aware that he was romantically interested in her. In that case, he will probably say something like: Vous ne semblez pas avoir remarqué mon existence, mais je voulais vous dire que je vous aime et que je n'ai d'yeux que pour vous. Pourrais-je vous inviter au restaurant lundi prochain ? (The girl will probably run away).

But if a man is already with his girlfriend and wants to take things to the next level and express his "love", he will find something better to say than "je t'aime" or "I love you", which is awkward and ridiculous.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bernik, you can say "Je t'èèèèèème" (je t'aime) too, like in some French songs.


----------



## OlivierG

Well, I just learnt that saying "Je t'aime" to the man/woman you're in love with is  awkward and ridiculous. 
I'll take care, from now


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Well, I just learnt that saying "Je t'aime" to the man/woman you're in love with is awkward and ridiculous.
> I'll take care, from now


Oui, moi aussi, je le note. Il doit sûrement falloir dire "je te kiffe trop grave" plutôt maintenant...


----------



## ilovemeret

hey, i am trying to find out how to say "i really like you" but all the translator says is "i really love you"

i was wondering if there was a way to say that you like someone

please help this is urgent  i appreciate it!


----------



## tilt

I like you = _je t'aime bien_.
I really like you = _je t'aime vraiment bien_ or _je t'aime beaucoup_.

Several threads already exist about this question on this forum.


----------



## polaire

Je t'aime.  (Unmodified)
I love you.


----------



## Little Cookie

Hi everybody!
 
My best friend (American) think that French language has not a word to say "I love you". Even with my explanations, he still has trouble with that. It's true, we use "je t'aime" for many things, not just for people, even to tell we appreciate cheese or a books... Unfornately, we don't have the word "like", but of course, I can't be agree with him. Je ne peux pas cautionner une telle chose. C'est comme dire que nous ne sommes pas capable de dire "je t'aime" et de réellement le penser.
I'd like to know what other people (not French of course) are thinking about this, did you are the same feeling?
Bien sûr, j'aimerais aussi savoir ce que les français pensent de ceci: "que nous n'avons pas de mot pour dire ' je t'aime' "
I thank everybody by advance.


----------



## Outsider

« Je t'aime tout court » ?


----------



## Little Cookie

Oui! tout simplement mais sincèrement.
Dire "je t'aime" à quelqu'un pour qui on a des sentiments profonds.


----------



## Trisia

Hmmm, I always made the distinction between "je t'aime bien" - _I like you_ and "je t'aime" - _I love you_. I might be wrong, but that's the way I've been seeing it for a long time


----------



## delfos90

Well I`ll Try to be somehow helpful, First i'm Mexican and I had had that kind of disscussion with an american friend. I used to tell him that there are two menanings for the verb To be, at least in spanish, I'm here is not the same than I'm Adrian. Or, there's not a word to distiguish a friend of yours who is male or female, and stuff like that. But the conclusion I got about this is that Context and non-oral language give you all the information you need to get the real meanning of a word. So It's not the same to tell Je t'aime to your best friend than to a Girlfriend or your mother.
I hope it helps you to beat his arguments.
Au revoir mon amie

Thanks for forgiving and correcting my misspellings


----------



## Mezzofanti

Even in English "love your wife", "love your neighbour" and "love your dog" use a single word to identify a kind of affection which is unlikely to be the same in each case. The English word "love" covers a number of loosely analogous realities. The French word "aimer" covers a slightly largely number. French-speakers, like English-speakers, rely on intonation, body language, metaphors, variations and context to make it clear which kind of _aimer_ they mean. They have no difficulty communicating the message "I love you" without ambiguity. It's "Je t'*AIME !*"


----------



## Little Cookie

I thank you very much Trisia, you're right!!!
 But the conclusion I got about this is that Context and non-oral language give you all the information you need to get the real meanning of a word. So It's not the same to tell Je t'aime to your best friend than to a Girlfriend or your mother. (from delfos90) I'm complately agree with you! English language has just one word to say "friend". In French, we have "copain et ami" wich are different. So, I ask me how people are doing to make this difference. But I guess, it's like "I like and I love". Usually, we are able to make the difference, to understand what the other is thinking.
Even in English "love your wife", "love your neighbour" and "love your dog" use a single word to identify a kind of affection which is unlikely to be the same in each case. Yes, I already heard that. The English word "love" covers a number of loosely analogous realities. The French word "aimer" covers a slightly largely number. French-speakers, like English-speakers, rely on intonation, body language, metaphors, variations and context to make it clear which kind of _aimer_ they mean. They have no difficulty communicating the message "I love you" without ambiguity. It's "Je t'*AIME !*" Well, I'm really glad to hear this! But the problem still, when you are writing on a computer, no voice, no face, no body to help you and to translate some feelings in another language, sometimes, it's pretty hard. Oh well! our different language ; )
I thank you all for your respond.


----------



## Suehil

In English the word 'love' can be used just as widely as in French:  "I simply love chocolate", "I love it when it's sunny", "I love to go for long walks", "I love nature", "I love the way you say that" 
And still "I love you" means the same thing as "Je t'aime"


----------



## nichec

Trisia said:


> Hmmm, I always made the distinction between "je t'aime bien" - _I like you_ and "je t'aime" - _I love you_. I might be wrong, but that's the way I've been seeing it for a long time


 
This is the same as "Je t'aime beaucoup".

Another one, I don't think you say "Je te vraiment aime" to people other than your lovers, right?


----------



## Trisia

I don't know about lovers, but I'd use it in other contexts, too:

"Je t'aime vraiment, maman!" - she just gave me permission to go on a field trip.

"Je t'aime vraiment, t'est la meilleure" - to my best friend that just graduated top of her class.

"Je t'aime vraiment, tu le sais" - to a friend that's depressed.

"Je t'aime vraiment, Nichec. Tes messages sont super!"

The list can go on


----------



## Leolita

Hello

What about "adorer"
J'adore le chocolat, j'adore le foot etc.. pour like?


----------



## Outsider

« Adorer » se traduit meilleur comme _to love_, puisque c'est plus intense qu'un simple « aimer ».


----------



## marget

Outsider said:


> « Adorer » se traduit meilleur comme _to love_, puisque c'est plus intense qu'un simple « aimer ».


 
Est-ce que cela veut dire que je t'adore est, en effet, plus intense que je t'aime?


----------



## Outsider

Ça dépend. En général, oui. Mais si l'on parle d'amour, alors « Je t'aime » est plus intense que « Je t'adore », je crois.


----------



## Crescent

En fait, je dois avouer que cela me fait très bizarre aussi, que ''adorer'' est pus intense avec les objets, les choses inanimes, qu'avec les gens!  Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi, mais je sais que dire 'Je t'aime'' est plus intense que 'Je t'adore'', car ''adorer' dans ce cas-ci est presque comme..quelque chose de mignon, de doux, mais pas un 'feu ardent' qu'on éprouve souvent en aimant, si j'ai bien compris.


----------



## Cyrrus

Outsider said:


> Ça dépend. En général, oui. Mais si l'on parle d'amour, alors « Je t'aime » est plus intense que « Je t'adore », je crois.


D'accord aussi. "Je t'adore" ça se dit d'un ton un peu rieur et parfois même désinvolte. 
Ça le fait pas des masses quand il s'agit de déclarer sa flamme.


----------



## Little Cookie

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi Outsider en ce qui concerne "friend" et bien sûr sur le mot "adorer" que nous utilisons malheureusement à toutes les sauces, un peu comme "aimer".
Lorsqu'on aime réellement une personne, on lui dit "je t'aime" sans ajouter quoi que ce soit. C'est ce qu'il y a de plus fort et de plus intense.
Mais heureusement que l'amour ne se limite pas qu'à un seul mot, se serait bien triste. Merci infiniment pour toutes vos réponses


----------



## DerDrache

*I like you vs I love you*

What would be the best translations of each of these? I've always thought that it was "je t'aime" for both, but that you'd be able to tell the difference from context. Is that right, or...no?


----------



## weepingwillow29

so i have no clue how to differentiate between 
"i like you" - as a friend
"i really like you"- as more than a friend
"i love you/ i am in love with you" - romantically
"i love you"- family/friends

I have read some other threads yet am still confused after them all. Could anyone clarify please?


----------



## Xavier11222

Do you mean in French? What French expressions are you refering to?


----------



## weepingwillow29

Yes, in French. Sorry that was not clear.

"je t'adore" is this stronger than je t'aime? i read much debate.
"je t'aime" romantically yes?
"je t'aime bien" is this for family and friends?
"je te kiffe" i have a crush on you, correct?
how would you say that you liked really liked someone, not as strongly as love but more than a friend??


----------



## Xavier11222

All correct. 

[Earlier in this thread] "je t'aime beaucoup" is compared to "I like you a whole lot", which is stronger than "I like you" but not as scarily committing as the L word. Maybe that's what you're looking for.


----------



## verbivore

For "to have a crush on s.o.", the list is, well, "as long as my arm."

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=632256


----------



## Lovesfrench

I'm kind of confused about a translation from english to french. 
In English, to say you "like" someone can mean that you like them in a boy/girlfriend type of way. To say you "love" someone more often than not means you think of them as a good friend but not anything more. 
How does this translate into french? Is "aimer" as strong a verb in french as it can be in english?

How could you say:
a) you like someone in a boy/girlfriend way (but not love)
b) you like one of your friends


----------



## Brezhoneg

Hi Lovesfrench,

a) Tu aimes ton petit copain/ta petite copine. (strong verb for boyfriend/girlfriend and family relationships)
b) Tu apprécies tes amis, ou tu les aimes (but it starts to become ambiguous when you say (aimer) that to one of your friend)

But, I guess that's something really personal and you'll probably get other points of view.


----------



## dewsy

Je t'aimes bien would be I like you


----------



## marcolo

For me "love" is stronger than "like", am I wrong ?
And often english may say "I love you" for very good friends or for girlffriend.
I think that it is similar in french, you can say "je t'aime" to your very good friends
 and to your girlfriend. Actually, I advise the following use 

Je t'aime => only to your boyfriend/girlfriend
Je t'aime bien => friends, family

In english, do you have this rule ?

I love you => only to your boyfriend/girlfriend
I like you => friends, family

I don't think so, I believe that the two expressions "I love you" and "I like you" can be used in the two situations.

I guess that the two languages are confusing about that. There is no special rule, only context and tone helps you to get the meaning of these sentences.


----------



## marcolo

If you are attracted to a guy, and you say in english :

I like you

In french, you would say

Tu me plais.


----------



## kbbylily

sorry marcolo but if one of my good friends would tell me " Je t'aime " I'd be scared... especially if this is a woman...


----------



## Lovesfrench

En Anglais, ca depend sur la situation.
It is different to "love" someone and "be in love with" someone.
One might *love* their friends, parents, or boyfriend/girlfriend.
You would only *be in love with* your boyfriend/girlfriend. 
It is also much more intense and significant to be in love with someone than to just love them.
Does that make sense? It's all pretty confusing... I guess it just depends on the situation and when it's used. 
But, in French, how would you say you like someone a lot, in a way that is more than a friend, but still isn't love? "aimer" seems to cover a huge area.


----------



## kbbylily

for a friend I like a lot, I'd say " je t'aime beaucoup" or " je t'aime vraiment beaucoup".
"Be in love with" would be "etre amoureux de " in french


----------



## marcolo

Of course, I agree with you, kbbylily, I never use "je t'aime" with good friends,
 not even with family. But you know, you see on some movies that persons say "je t'aime" whereas it is only a very good friend. 

If you like someone a lot someone but only like a friend, you say :

Je t'aime bien


----------



## Rémaill

Je l'aime beaucoup, je l'adore.

In fact, if you say "j'aime cette fille", it is often much stronger than if you say "j'aime beaucoup cette fille", because if you say "aimer" without any adjective, you're talking about love with an upper "L" (do you say this in english ? ).

But as Marcolo said, it depends a lot on the context : you can say : "je l'aime, ce mec !" and though not be in love with him ; but you say this because he has just said something funny, or something that you enjoyed.


----------



## Lovesfrench

"le mec" = "the guy", oui? Est-ce que c'est l'argot francais? Parce que "guys" en Anglais est un peut comme l'argot.

If something is really important (or stressed, like love in this case) you can say in English: Love with a capital L (meaning it is very important)

What if you wanted to tell someone you loved them a lot though? If "Je t'aime beaucoup" is not Love, but jusst for a friend, then how would you be able to say "I love you a lot?"
Could you also say "Je t'aime beaucoup" if you are attracted to someone, or will they take it that you only want to be friends?


----------



## Drechuin

Lovesfrench said:


> "le mec" = "the guy", oui? Est-ce que c'est l'argot francais? Parce que "guys" en Anglais est un peut comme l'argot.



_Un mec_ is a colloquial word for a man. It's unformal, but still quite mainstream.



Lovesfrench said:


> What if you wanted to tell someone you loved them a lot though? If "Je t'aime beaucoup" is not Love, but jusst for a friend, then how would you be able to say "I love you a lot?"



I'd say _Je t'aime vraiment_ (I really love you). But Je t'aime is strong enough in most situations.


----------



## marcolo

Oui, "mec" c'est familier ("colloquial"), comme guy, sauf que ça ne s'applique qu'aux hommes, alors que "guys" an anglais désigne un groupe mixte d'hommes et de femmes.

If you want to say that you are head over heels for a guy, you could say :

Je t'aime passionément
Je suis folle amoureuse de toi

If you are attracted, you can say :

Tu me plais
Tu me plais beaucoup

If you say that, it is clearly that you want more than being friends.


----------



## Rémaill

Indeed "mec" is familiar, but it is very much used, as much as "gars" et "type", when young people talk with each other. In fact, I never say "un garçon" when I'm talking about a boy, even to my family.

When you say "l'amour avec un grand A" in french, you mean the holy love, the beautiful, pure love, do you understand ?



Lovesfrench said:


> Could you also say "Je t'aime beaucoup" if you are attracted to someone, or will they take it that you only want to be friends?



Saying "Je t'aime beaucoup" to a girl (or a boy, but I'm not concerned ! ) seems quite right to me. At least I wouldn't be shocked. Anyway I think I prefer something like "tu me plais".


----------



## mikey27

@Marcolo
On dit "I love you" à sa famille ainsi qu'à un/e petit/e ami/e, bien que le type d'amour soit bien différent dans les deux cas  C'est-à-dire qu'on ne dit jamais "I like you" à sa soeur ou à son grand-père. Pour la famille que du _love_ !!

On dit également des choses genre "I love this guy!" comme tu as dit. Faut quand même pas que tu tombes amoureux de lui ! Il est peut-être marrant, c'est tout.

@Lovesfrench

Firstly, me too!

Secondly, there is no love with a capital L in English. It's a beautiful notion, it's perhaps too bad we don't have it in standard English, but you'll never see "Love" written as such in any sort of publication, beat poetry aside.


----------



## Broff

To add to the confusion , you will often hear people use 'Love you' to indicate that there is a little less involvement than with I love you.


----------



## Lovesfrench

When you say "l'amour avec un grand A" do you mean the notion of true love?

I do realize that love isn't generally written with a capital L (although it would be nice ), but the phrase: "*insert word here* with a capital *insert letter here* is often heard... it doesn't only apply to love - it can be something like: "You're in trouble with a capital T"

Is the phrase "tu me plais" one that is commonly used?


----------



## kbbylily

about " je t'aome beaucoup", I think it can also be told for love... it depend on the context...
For exemple, if you want to revel to someone that your secretly in love with her/him, you can say " je t'aime beaucoup" but " tu me palis" matches to...
I would say "je t'aime beaucoup"


----------



## mikey27

I'm with you there on the "with a capital __" as a general phrase, but I wanted to point it out since a lot of people rely on these forums for language research. We can't have all the conscientious and internet-savvy French of the world presenting their Anglophone significant other with a ring while saying, "I love you with a capital L, will you marry me?"

I just won't stand for it! 

"Tu me plais" is a common formula, probably more common though in the third person, since we don't tell too many people that everyday. "Il/Elle me plaît" while talking to a friend, for example, would definitely be common.


----------



## lilly lil

hi trisia...
i have read a bite your debate, and that doesn't really answer to the question...
does "i like you" can mean too "i love you"...? or can you explain clearly for little frenches the real difference..? my boy friend tell me "i like you", is it the same or is it less strong??


----------



## Micia93

I like you : je t'aime bien (t'es sympa)
I love you : je t'aime (d'amour)
do you feel the difference ?


----------



## dongorthebly

"I love you" and "I like you" - both are translated as "Je t'aime" but in English to say "I love you" and "I like you" are very different things.

Any one know of a better translation for each than "Je t'aime"?


----------



## wildan1

_je t'*aime bien*_ is _I *like* you. _

_je t'aime_ can be anything from a little more than _like_ to total passion--it depends on context and how you say it!

Others can offer more nuance to this, I am sure. But the addition of _bien_ actually cools off the meaning, unlike what we might logically think as English-speakers.


----------



## americainedesud

Hi, just to clarify, the phrase "tu me plais" could be used to tell someone that you are interested in/attracted to them without having strong connotations. For example, you could use it to someone you'd recently met to explain that you do, indeed, feel an attraction to them, but without seeming crazy or head over heels or anything. 

Thanks


----------



## LRose_04

smiley said:


> how would i say "i love you" in french to my boyfriend?
> 
> *Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also the following discussions:
> je t'aime / je t'aime bien
> je t'adore / je t'aime / je t'aime beaucoup
> aimer / adorer
> je t'adore
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1350906


Je t'aime- to my parent/sibling/child- I love you.
Je t'adore- to my spouse/partner

(French Canadian)


----------



## Micia93

Well, it's more subtle in french on this side of the pond.
You can say "je t'aime" to your spouse, boy/girlfriend, child.
"Je t'adore" doesn't suggest passion to me (contrary to what one could think); in fact, it's just the same as adding "bien" after "je t'aime", as Wildan says, it's just cools off the meaning.


----------



## LRose_04

Micia93 said:


> Well, it's more subtle in french on this side of the pond.
> You can say "je t'aime" to your spouse, boy/girlfriend, child.
> "Je t'adore" doesn't suggest passion to me (contrary to what one could think); in fact, it's just the same as adding "bien" after "je t'aime", as Wildan says, it's just cools off the meaning.



It's amazing how much a language changes with different areas it's used in. Specifically, Northern Quebec and Northern Ontario. Quebec is so completely different sometimes, and it gets watered down in certain Anglicized areas  and English words substituted word for word.


----------

